# New Litters



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Had a complete mare with my two latest litters - sixteen babies in total, and three of them were does. Well naffed off with that!

The first litter is from my chin doe from Dom and Fae. She's such a sweetie, she's not minded me poking about at all. She had eight, six boys and two girls. I took it down to five really early on, keeping both girls. They're looking really fat now, and I think we've got blacks and agoutis, but only time will tell.

And the second litter was a complete disaster. The doe was on the small side, so that might be why... She was a terrible mother, poor thing. She also had eight, seven boys and one girl. Then I went in yesterday to find six pinkies and a severed head (ick.). The babies were really small, and very skinny. They had milk bands, but you could see all their little ribs pressing against the skin. So I took out the doe, who was also the largest, but not by much, and one of the livelier males and fostered them with the chin's litter (they're only a day apart.). The four remaining boys I popped in the freezer. Kinder than leaving them to starve or get eaten, I think.

So that leaves me with seven, all with the chin. Three girls and four boys. Might take the boys down again today, but I wanted a good one from the chin to see if I could get foxes. Mebbe I'll leave the remaining four in and take 'em to the petshop. But she's doing a stellar job. Peeked in a minute ago and they're all fine.

Now what to do with the frozen ones... :?


----------

